# The Honest Kitchen



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience with this company? Also would like people's thoughts on this company. Thanks!!

The Honest Kitchen


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

There was this discussion a little while ago...

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=34768


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a sample bag of the Preference but I haven't used it yet, so I cannot comment on it. 

However, they have been very helpful in answering my many e-mailed questions to them, and their food _seems_ to be balanced and nutritionally complete with their added vitamins, and they use some organic and some grain-free products. Their cooking methods are superior to kibble. Honest Kitchen will send you an AAFCO nutrient profile upon request. If it is indeed as good as it sounds, it is quite an improvement over commercial food, canned or kibble. 

I have not considered it as it is fairly expensive and I have time to cook from scratch.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619271


> I have a sample bag of the Preference but I haven't used it yet, so I cannot comment on it.
> 
> However, they have been very helpful in answering my many e-mailed questions to them, and their food _seems_ to be balanced and nutritionally complete with their added vitamins, and they use some organic and some grain-free products. Their cooking methods are superior to kibble. Honest Kitchen will send you an AAFCO nutrient profile upon request. If it is indeed as good as it sounds, it is quite an improvement over commercial food, canned or kibble.
> 
> I have not considered it as it is fairly expensive and I have time to cook from scratch.[/B]


Comparing it to Dr. Harvey's, it's actually cheaper when you consider you have to buy the protein source for Dr. Harvey's. I think both Dr. Harvey's and The Honest Kitchen to be superior foods. Just trying to determine which one I want to use and bring in to my store. I've got some samples coming from Dr. Harvey's. They've been very helpful. I have yet to talk to one of the two ladies I was recommended to talk with at The Honest Kitchen. I'm hoping to get some samples from The Honest Kitchen too. Was just wanting thoughts between the two.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 13 2008, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619287


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619271





> I have a sample bag of the Preference but I haven't used it yet, so I cannot comment on it.
> 
> However, they have been very helpful in answering my many e-mailed questions to them, and their food _seems_ to be balanced and nutritionally complete with their added vitamins, and they use some organic and some grain-free products. Their cooking methods are superior to kibble. Honest Kitchen will send you an AAFCO nutrient profile upon request. If it is indeed as good as it sounds, it is quite an improvement over commercial food, canned or kibble.
> 
> I have not considered it as it is fairly expensive and I have time to cook from scratch.[/B]


Comparing it to Dr. Harvey's, it's actually cheaper when you consider you have to buy the protein source for Dr. Harvey's. I think both Dr. Harvey's and The Honest Kitchen to be superior foods. Just trying to determine which one I want to use and bring in to my store. I've got some samples coming from Dr. Harvey's. They've been very helpful. I have yet to talk to one of the two ladies I was recommended to talk with at The Honest Kitchen. I'm hoping to get some samples from The Honest Kitchen too. Was just wanting thoughts between the two.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, you are correct, if you don't buy the protein source with Honest Kitchen, it is cheaper. But if I were to use it, I'd use my own protein source so it's just easier/better for me to cook from scratch. 

Please do post about the company if/when you get more info. I'm always interested in this type of food.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

We were given quite a few samples of the THK's Preference several months back and although Uno enjoyed it a lot mixed in with some protein, I found it to be fairly messy and his white face got all these green flecks everywhere so I stopped giving it to him. In case you're interested, something similar is the Sojo's line which is human grade but I don't believe it's organic. We tried their Europa mix which is similar to HK's Preference.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I use THK Preference and add my own ground turkey, which I can get pretty cheap 1.29 a pound. I really mix it in alot so its not so messy. My dogs love it, Sometimes I feed them raw food also.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619297


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 13 2008, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619287





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619271





> I have a sample bag of the Preference but I haven't used it yet, so I cannot comment on it.
> 
> However, they have been very helpful in answering my many e-mailed questions to them, and their food _seems_ to be balanced and nutritionally complete with their added vitamins, and they use some organic and some grain-free products. Their cooking methods are superior to kibble. Honest Kitchen will send you an AAFCO nutrient profile upon request. If it is indeed as good as it sounds, it is quite an improvement over commercial food, canned or kibble.
> 
> I have not considered it as it is fairly expensive and I have time to cook from scratch.[/B]


Comparing it to Dr. Harvey's, it's actually cheaper when you consider you have to buy the protein source for Dr. Harvey's. I think both Dr. Harvey's and The Honest Kitchen to be superior foods. Just trying to determine which one I want to use and bring in to my store. I've got some samples coming from Dr. Harvey's. They've been very helpful. I have yet to talk to one of the two ladies I was recommended to talk with at The Honest Kitchen. I'm hoping to get some samples from The Honest Kitchen too. Was just wanting thoughts between the two.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, you are correct, if you don't buy the protein source with Honest Kitchen, it is cheaper. But if I were to use it, I'd use my own protein source so it's just easier/better for me to cook from scratch. 

Please do post about the company if/when you get more info. I'm always interested in this type of food.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'll do that. I'm hoping to get some samples. Dr. Harvey is sending me some samples too. Guess I'll try them both and see what Zoe & Jett think. I will say this. So far Dr. Harvey's has far surpassed THK in customer relations. But I do like the idea of the protein already being in the food with THK. I think it will just be easier for the average consumer. That is the only reason I'm debating between the two at the moment.

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Aug 13 2008, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619337


> We were given quite a few samples of the THK's Preference several months back and although Uno enjoyed it a lot mixed in with some protein, I found it to be fairly messy and his white face got all these green flecks everywhere so I stopped giving it to him. In case you're interested, something similar is the Sojo's line which is human grade but I don't believe it's organic. We tried their Europa mix which is similar to HK's Preference.[/B]


Totally forgot about Sojo! :smilie_tischkante: That was one I was wanting to do some research on when I was first making plans on opening my boutique. Thanks for the reminder!! And I have to laugh about the green flecks with THK cuz in the Dr. Harvey's thread, it was the red beets that were the problem! :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Aug 13 2008, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619367


> I use THK Preference and add my own ground turkey, which I can get pretty cheap 1.29 a pound. I really mix it in alot so its not so messy. My dogs love it, Sometimes I feed them raw food also.[/B]


Maybe my understanding isn't right. Isn't THK protein considered raw? That was what I was told by THK, however Dr. Harvey did say that since it's dehydrated, it's not technically raw either. Don't know what category to put it in then! :blink:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 13 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619375


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619297





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 13 2008, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619287





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619271





> I have a sample bag of the Preference but I haven't used it yet, so I cannot comment on it.
> 
> However, they have been very helpful in answering my many e-mailed questions to them, and their food _seems_ to be balanced and nutritionally complete with their added vitamins, and they use some organic and some grain-free products. Their cooking methods are superior to kibble. Honest Kitchen will send you an AAFCO nutrient profile upon request. If it is indeed as good as it sounds, it is quite an improvement over commercial food, canned or kibble.
> 
> I have not considered it as it is fairly expensive and I have time to cook from scratch.[/B]


Comparing it to Dr. Harvey's, it's actually cheaper when you consider you have to buy the protein source for Dr. Harvey's. I think both Dr. Harvey's and The Honest Kitchen to be superior foods. Just trying to determine which one I want to use and bring in to my store. I've got some samples coming from Dr. Harvey's. They've been very helpful. I have yet to talk to one of the two ladies I was recommended to talk with at The Honest Kitchen. I'm hoping to get some samples from The Honest Kitchen too. Was just wanting thoughts between the two.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, you are correct, if you don't buy the protein source with Honest Kitchen, it is cheaper. But if I were to use it, I'd use my own protein source so it's just easier/better for me to cook from scratch. 

Please do post about the company if/when you get more info. I'm always interested in this type of food.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'll do that. I'm hoping to get some samples. Dr. Harvey is sending me some samples too. Guess I'll try them both and see what Zoe & Jett think. I will say this. So far Dr. Harvey's has far surpassed THK in customer relations. But I do like the idea of the protein already being in the food with THK. I think it will just be easier for the average consumer. That is the only reason I'm debating between the two at the moment.

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Aug 13 2008, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619337


> We were given quite a few samples of the THK's Preference several months back and although Uno enjoyed it a lot mixed in with some protein, I found it to be fairly messy and his white face got all these green flecks everywhere so I stopped giving it to him. In case you're interested, something similar is the Sojo's line which is human grade but I don't believe it's organic. We tried their Europa mix which is similar to HK's Preference.[/B]


Totally forgot about Sojo! :smilie_tischkante: That was one I was wanting to do some research on when I was first making plans on opening my boutique. Thanks for the reminder!! And I have to laugh about the green flecks with THK cuz in the Dr. Harvey's thread, it was the red beets that were the problem! :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Aug 13 2008, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619367


> I use THK Preference and add my own ground turkey, which I can get pretty cheap 1.29 a pound. I really mix it in alot so its not so messy. My dogs love it, Sometimes I feed them raw food also.[/B]


Maybe my understanding isn't right. Isn't THK protein considered raw? That was what I was told by THK, however Dr. Harvey did say that since it's dehydrated, it's not technically raw either. Don't know what category to put it in then! :blink: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

The Preference is the formula without meat, so you can add your own protein source. The others have meat but I still will add some extra meat to them, because thats the only way my dogs will eat it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Aug 13 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619399


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 13 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619375





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619297





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 13 2008, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619287





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619271





> I have a sample bag of the Preference but I haven't used it yet, so I cannot comment on it.
> 
> However, they have been very helpful in answering my many e-mailed questions to them, and their food _seems_ to be balanced and nutritionally complete with their added vitamins, and they use some organic and some grain-free products. Their cooking methods are superior to kibble. Honest Kitchen will send you an AAFCO nutrient profile upon request. If it is indeed as good as it sounds, it is quite an improvement over commercial food, canned or kibble.
> 
> I have not considered it as it is fairly expensive and I have time to cook from scratch.[/B]


Comparing it to Dr. Harvey's, it's actually cheaper when you consider you have to buy the protein source for Dr. Harvey's. I think both Dr. Harvey's and The Honest Kitchen to be superior foods. Just trying to determine which one I want to use and bring in to my store. I've got some samples coming from Dr. Harvey's. They've been very helpful. I have yet to talk to one of the two ladies I was recommended to talk with at The Honest Kitchen. I'm hoping to get some samples from The Honest Kitchen too. Was just wanting thoughts between the two.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, you are correct, if you don't buy the protein source with Honest Kitchen, it is cheaper. But if I were to use it, I'd use my own protein source so it's just easier/better for me to cook from scratch. 

Please do post about the company if/when you get more info. I'm always interested in this type of food.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'll do that. I'm hoping to get some samples. Dr. Harvey is sending me some samples too. Guess I'll try them both and see what Zoe & Jett think. I will say this. So far Dr. Harvey's has far surpassed THK in customer relations. But I do like the idea of the protein already being in the food with THK. I think it will just be easier for the average consumer. That is the only reason I'm debating between the two at the moment.

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Aug 13 2008, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619337


> We were given quite a few samples of the THK's Preference several months back and although Uno enjoyed it a lot mixed in with some protein, I found it to be fairly messy and his white face got all these green flecks everywhere so I stopped giving it to him. In case you're interested, something similar is the Sojo's line which is human grade but I don't believe it's organic. We tried their Europa mix which is similar to HK's Preference.[/B]


Totally forgot about Sojo! :smilie_tischkante: That was one I was wanting to do some research on when I was first making plans on opening my boutique. Thanks for the reminder!! And I have to laugh about the green flecks with THK cuz in the Dr. Harvey's thread, it was the red beets that were the problem! :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Aug 13 2008, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619367


> I use THK Preference and add my own ground turkey, which I can get pretty cheap 1.29 a pound. I really mix it in alot so its not so messy. My dogs love it, Sometimes I feed them raw food also.[/B]


Maybe my understanding isn't right. Isn't THK protein considered raw? That was what I was told by THK, however Dr. Harvey did say that since it's dehydrated, it's not technically raw either. Don't know what category to put it in then! :blink: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

The Preference is the formula without meat, so you can add your own protein source. The others have meat but I still will add some extra meat to them, because thats the only way my dogs will eat it.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Gotcha!! :thumbsup: I had been really looking at the Thrive and I think Verve? All my notes are at the store right now. :blink: So I hadn't noticed the Preference not having meat in it. Thanks for clearing up my confusion!


----------

